# Questions



## US042 (Dec 9, 2017)

Hi,
     I am restoring(slowly ) a 1943 Columbia. I have located a supplier of the 11g spokes but was wondering did the Military bikes have longer nipples? and if so does anyone know of a supplier for them?.

Thanks in advance,
Brett.


----------



## Mercian (Dec 15, 2017)

Hi Brett,

sorry for the late reply, I was working away.

Below are pictures of the rear wheel and nipples of my 1943 Columbia as found. I hope this gives you an idea. Also, they were made from mild steel.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## US042 (Dec 16, 2017)

Hi Adrian,
                 Awesome. Thanks very much for the pictures they are of great help and many thanks for taking the time to reply Adrian.
Regards,
Brett.


----------



## johan willaert (Dec 23, 2017)

Original brass nipples on my 1942 Huffman G519 front wheel protrude about 11/16 from the rim...


----------



## johan willaert (Dec 23, 2017)

On my 1943 Columbia they are made of steel and only  9/16 long from the rim; also slightly different design...
These are original nipples but not Original to this bicycle...

Merry Christmas


----------



## US042 (Dec 23, 2017)

johan willaert said:


> On my 1943 Columbia they are made of steel and only  9/16 long from the rim; also slightly different design...
> These are original nipples but not Original to this bicycle...
> 
> Merry Christmas
> ...



Hi Johan,
                Many thanks for your reply. I don't know why but I had a strange idea the nipples were longer but your dimensions/pictures certainly help clear that up. I didn't know there were brass nipples as well - I only ever thought steel was what was used. Must be an early war thing?. Many thanks again.

Merry Christmas to you too and a happy prosperous new year.
Regards,
Brett.


----------

